# Tilly's first trim!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My puppy is growing up and turned 5 months old this week. She had started to look a little scruffy (not just cute cockapoo scruffy, but proper scruffy!) so I decided to put my grooming equipment to use! I only took off about half an inch from all over her body, then tidied up her feet and hygiene area, I want to finish off her face a bit better, but I'll wait until she's asleep for that!

Wish I had taken a 'before' pic, but anyway, here she is after!

We're off for a sunny evening walk now, Tilly wants to show off her new 'do 

Xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done, didn't have a before to compare but she has the perfect just scruffy enough look!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

she looks great. I just trimmed Jake. He was not happy. The second the clippers came out he ran for the hills. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done - she doesn't look as if she has been cut at all, so you did a good job


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Brave you! Tilly looks great


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

great tidy up Puppy cut  well done xxx

Tilly you are gorgeous xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh well done you!!!!

Great job indeed....it does help when you've got such a model of a dog 

xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

It wasn't ideal as she wanted to lie down most of the time. I was just thankful that she was relatively still!

Glad she doesn't look like I've had a good hacking at her!

Got to be looking her best for meeting all her cockapoo buddies in a couple of weeks  

X


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. She looks great - Well done you!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Good job she looks great. If I tried to cut Molly she would lose her mind....she barely lets me wash her face! The groomer can take care of her haircuts don't know how she does it??


----------



## TillysMom (Jun 18, 2013)

*Snap*

I also have a 5-month old chocolate (1F1b) cockapoo called Tilly!! I am debating what to do about her coat. She looks sooooo cute atm and is still brushable/combable (I know these aren't real words). Had a look at lots of suggestions but reading the grooming thread has scared me to death. Have had a terrier in the past that I groomed myself but she was already used to clippers etc having been professionally groomed for a couple of years before I started. Can't imagine trying on my wriggle-puss. (PS My Tilly is a Wentworth cockapoo - would be so funny if you had her sister!)


----------

